# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Vetëbesimi

## Ermali-AL.....

Sic shpjegojne  shkencetaret e psikologjise , thone  se kur nje njeri beson tek (vetvetja ) realizimi  i zgjedhjeve problematike , semundje mjekore ,reflekse te jo mireqenjes . me besim te vertete  ,sukesesi  realizoet  90% . Ndryshe kur nuk beson  , ne  zgjidhjen e problemit  ,(vetvetja) duhet te pish ilacin sado i hidhur te jete(besim ne vetvete , dhe shpresa ) qe te   sherohet ,  ashtu  do te  onepset  the  do besoje me zor,qe  problemet , semundja ,refleki  i jo mirebeshem .do ti realizohet . 

Cilat jane mendimet  juaja , per kete teme ?
Shume info  nga mua , persa i  perket kesaj teme , se shpejti

sukesese , dhe besim  te vertete (me zor do ta oneps besimin  qe nuk beson ) ne vetvete se  jemi  94 % zota" .Sherohemi me vetbesimin tone , ne njerzit  ne te gjithe boten ,  me besime te ndreshme  fetare ,  dhe themi se na sheroi  vizita  qe beme ne   shenja babakasem ,ose beme  banje  me uje te bekuar , dhe menyra te tjera . dac myslymane dac krishtere  ,dhe fe te tjera .DHe me te vertete  15% e njerzve  sherohen  . Fjala eshte qe  kush i ben ata te sherohen? (akoma dhe kancer i lekures kane sheruar shkencetaret, e semundje  te tjera) askush tjeter per vec besimit  te madh  dhe te vertete qe kane ata brenda . 
Por ne duhet te dime  te verteten , qe besimi i vetvetes  shkencor  ,dhe jo ajo e besimit  te viteve  te vjeter qe njerezimi i lashte, qe u zhvillua    besim per nje  krijues  i njerezimit, nje fuqi e mbi natyrshme (ZOTI) , besojne , shume njerez akoma e sot nga frika . besoj se   do ti marre  kohe te kuptojne  se shkenca psikologjia , teknologjia, etj me kalimin e kohes , te pakten ,'per nje gje jam i sigurte ' se do zbulojne se si u krijuam ne njerezit . 
Ne u  krijuam qe te zbulojme  "pyetjet " sa pyetje  do te kene njerzit perpara....

PERGJIGJUNI  PERSA I PERKET  BESIMIT  NE VETVETE  DHE PO te DONI SHTONI  shkrimin tim . bye

--------------------
bera ca korrigjime drejteshkrimore. Ermal, lexo me shume shqip qe ta mesosh me mire, me te mira!

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

po e perserit kete teme se eshte  shume interesant , per mendimin tim  ,  se ne radhe te pare  ,  jemi zota   ,

Cilat jane mendimet tuaja per   vetbesimit ? 

pres pergjigje  .........

----------


## armandovranari

Besimi ne vetvete eshte gje e madhe tek njerezit. Sa e zorshme eshte ta mbash e ta ushqesh kete besim edhe kur ke disfata ne jete ne te gjithe e dime. Une do e ndaja ne dy llojesh.
I pari eshte besimi ne forcat e tua si rrjedhim i aftesive personale qe ke,. mund te jesh njeri me aftesi te shquara ne leme te caktuara dhe kjo krijon brenda teje vetbesim. 
I dyti eshte besimi se gjithcka qe ti ben, edhe pse nuk ke shperblim te drejteperdrejte eshte tamam ajo qe duhet te beje.
Ky vetebesim buron ne menyre me te paster prej besimit tek Zoti.
Beja muhabet nje dite me nje shokun tim qe eshte besimtar i rregullt dhe me toshte:
Kam nje qetesi e nje besim ne cdo gje qe bej sepse e di qe veproj ne perputhje me Zotin, dhe jam shume i kenaqur - thoshte. Nuk ka rendesi cfare ndodh, mjafton qe ti e di qe je duke bere ate qe duhet.

----------


## Hyllien

Armando, ...
 me kujton shume Kantin tek vepra grounding for the metaphysics of the morals(vetem se aty ai ka 4 kategori me duket). kur flet per ate idene e berjes se gjese se mire sepse ti e di ne vetvete se esht e mire qe ske perfitim. Ndihmo ate plaken qe kalon rrugen jo qe te tregosh veten te kulturuar por thjesht se e ndjen qe duhet bere. 
Un per veten time kam personin tim me te afert qe ska besim fare.. sado te mundohem une ti bej gje nuk do me ja dit ajo. Puna esht qe un nuk arrije dot ta konceptoj se si nje njeriut sado ti flasesh e nenvleftson veten etj. Dhe kjo nuk vjen nga llastimi por thjesht nje mosbesim total. 

Persa i perket vetbesimit esht dicka shume e rendesishme por me doza te caktuara. SHume vetbesim mund te te coj ne nje decizion te gabuar ne jete. Them qe vetebesimi duhet sepse sjell kuriozitet tek njeriu. Nje njeri qe ka vetbesim esht nje njeri kurioz pervec kurajos(grushta, apo kush e di se car tjeter  :buzeqeshje:  ). Nje njeri me kuriozitet intelektual, sipermarres etj. Pra vetebesimi esht nje nga faktoret kryesore qe determinon jeten tende. 
Sic thashe me pare edhe vetbesimi i tepert esht si me thone me qene trim kot e me kot.
Vetbesimi duhet te jete i tille qe ti te qendrosh sa me objektiv ndaj zgjedhjeve qe ben ne jete. Aq sa i mire mund te jete aq dhe i keq eshte. Por esht shume i keq ama sepse sic e thashe me pare per mua esht faktori determinues. Esht ajo ballanca qe po qe ne rregull dhe gjendja shpirterore do jete ne rregull dhe gjendja mendore gjithcka. 

nje person qe nuk ka vetbesim esht dikush qe nuk e ka zbular ate dickane qe nderron jeten per secilin. Qe nuk e ka patur ate eksperience qe secili person ka ose shumica qe i ben te ndryshojn ne jete. 

Pra si te thuash un jam i mendimit qe nuk behesh i pjekur si person gradualisht por ndodh menjehere bum, cfar ben ti gradualisht esht qe merr eksperience dhe kaq... por pjekuria un them vjen vetem atehere kur del dicka qe ndryshon jeten ose kendveshtrimet qe nje person ka. Pra kjo dickaja esht objekti jone i besimit, jo zoti ne te gjitha rastet.

nesje se vajti vone  :buzeqeshje: 
do flas prapme pas

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

Zotërimi i vehtes.
Ky është vetbesimi.

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

Per ate qe une u  permbajta me shume  , ne temen ne krye (E para )
 thashe qe    njerzit duet te dine se kudo qe te besojne me te vertete , qe ti ndihmoje ajo  ku ata besojne ne jeten  e tyre :      (  se besimi  qe atje rjeth . Nga mendja  e njeriut  ) dac  beson ne zoti  , dac ne prifti , dac ne hoxha , dac ne  nje sent qe gjete ne ruge . etj, qe ne qofte  se ti  beson me te vertete ,ne dikush   (kur ju kerkoni ndime prej nje gjeje qe besoni se do tju beje mire , ose do tju ndihmoje ne jeten tuaj .)  dhe  shekoni qe ka efekt , ose ndryshe ju ndihmon . shkencetaret thane se nuk eshte  se ku besojme  ne , por eshte qe kur besojme me te vertete ne nje gje qe duame ,  per nje  kohe  te gjate  , deshiren qe  e duanit  aq shume ,  ajo  ralizohet  me kalimin e kohes .

por  kjo ndoth , sic te besoni ju , si per mire  dhe per keq .psh. ne 
qofte se ju mendoni zakonisht ,ose besoni  per nje  problem qe   do deshtoje , dhe ashtu  do ndodhe ne te vertete  , ay problem ose ajo shprese  e dobesuar  qe e mbanit, ju,  herdhi  ne te vertete.
Nuk e kini vene  re , ndonjere  ?
Dhe perfundoj ,  forca jone eshte qe ben  ralizimin e gjerave qe na  ndodhen ,si te  mirat dhe te keqiat . pavaresisht  se ku besojme,(Nuk eshte qe na beri zoti apo na ,beri veprimi  qe ndezem nje qiri ne kisha apo ne xhamia etj . sic thase me lart .

I lexova pergjigjet  tuaja  , por skuptuat temen mire  . lexoeni  dhe njere me  me vemendje temen   po te duani , se   do tju iken shume pyetje  qe mbani  . Ju lutem pres pergjigje te reja  

PERSHENDETJE

----------


## Hyllien

Ermal, un themn se pergjigjet e te gjitheve qe morren pjese u permbajten shume temes se vetbesimit. Juve keni pikpamje te tjera shkencore per individin. Dikush e sheh me pikpamje fetare. 
90 %... ato jane thjesht shifra te shkences se psikologjise qe jane thjesht korelacione qe nuk eshte se pershkruajn ose japin modelin perfundmtar se si njeriu duhet te veproje ne cdo situate. 
Pergjigja juaj eshte nje pergjigje e bazuar tek determinizmi me shume se sa modele te tjera. Parimi qe gjithcka qe ndodh ka ndodhur per nje aresye etj etj, dhe juve zotin nuk e quani aresye. 
Juve thoni, me sa cktupoj nga mesazhi se pata veshtiresi duke e lexuar , qe edhe ku ndezim qeriun nuk ben fajde, mirepo veprimi esht i domopsdoshem si dhe besimi. Pse do thoni juve. Puna qendron qe kur beson ne dicka dhe kur e shoqern ate me veprim etj ke ate shpresen qe juve thoni, behesh me shpresa, dhe per me teper merr nje lloj konfidence ne vetvete. Kisha apo xhamia apo gjtihcka tjeter po kthehen me shume si tempuj ku njerezit kane ate momentin e qetesise dhe reflektojn se cfare ndodh.

besimi esht shume i rendesishem. Se psh nqs nuk te hecen ne jete sado besim te kesh dhe mos kesh besim ne zot apo ne nje ideal apo dicka tjeter, do e gjesh veten shume shpejt te demoralizuar dhe ai besim do bie shume shpejt. Nqs beson se ne bote ka nje gjykim ka dicka te mire qe ekziston, nje zot apo nje jete tjeter, atehere je me i qete nga ana shpirterore.
Ai lloj vetbesimi qe thoni ju , esht nje vetbesim shkencetari por jo te gjith jane shkencetar ne jete. Te tjeret jane spiritual dhe njerez qe besojn. 
Nuk e di nqs e ke pare ate filmin Contact. me jodie foster. nuk e pelqejn shume dhe ska patur review te mira pasi keta ketu dun filma alla terminator dhe kujtojn se cdo film qe esht me astronaut do jete ashtu nesje se po devijoj.
Ky esht film me te vertete i pershtatet kesaj teme ne disa ane.

Si perfundim kjo teme duhet te shifet me larg se vetem individi. Armando foli indirekt dhe per moralin aty e shume gjera te tjera. 
Car do bente nje individ me nje siguri te jashtzakonshme dhe vetbesim shume te madh ne nje shoqeri kaotike?

----------


## diikush

Ermal, nuk ka dyshim qe vetbesimi eshte dicka positive qe sjell rezultate ne jete.
Per sa i perket menyres se si e ke shtruar temen ti, une mendoj se jane dy aspekte pak te ndryshme.
Personalisht mendoj se Zoti egziston dhe ndihmon njerezit, sidomos atyre qe i  luten Zotit.
Pervec kesaj, nga ana psiko-sociale gjithshtu besimi ne vetvete dhe optimizmi ne pergjithesi kane shume ndikime pozitive, pasi e mobilizojne njeriun te angazhohet totalisht dhe te jape maksimumin; ko per rrjedhoje prodhon rezultate ne jete. Gjithashtu lidhur me kete do te shtoja qe ne si qenie kemi nevoje te besojme diku, qofte ne jete qofte ne Zot, pasi jemi te kufizuar dhe pasiguria e te ardhmes dhe e faktiti qe jemi te kufizuar dhe joperfekte na ben te kemi frike dhe pasiguri; pra nevoja per te besuar lind si domosdoshmeri. Gjithsesi kjo nevoje e jona e brendeshme nuk e percakton faktin se ka Zot apo jo dhe se a marrim ne ndihme nga Zoti apo jo.

Per sa i perket psokologjise, une nuk jam i sigurt per ato shifrat ekzakte, por aspekti i vetebesimit (self-esteem--besim ne vete dhe ne vlera personale) eshte dicka qe vleresohet mjaft dhe inkurajohet ne psikologji dhe ne jete ne pergjithesi, te pakten ne USA.

----------


## Klevis2000

o maximus meqe jemi te dobet si krijesa dhe te pafuqishme per ti bere balle kesja jete shume te vrazhde dhe te veshtire duke qene e nderthurur me shume veshtirsi pa besim dhe rregulla jetike ne koke shume njerez ne jete zhgenjehen dhe nga vetvetja ose nga miqte sepse njeriu ka nje zemer e cila kerkon nje mbeshtje kur eshte keq dhe evetmja mbeshtjetje qe i ben preokopi dhe e ndihmon qe jeten ta kete ne dore dhe jo jeta ta terheqi zvarre ne labirinthet e saj te panjohures duhet besimi ne Zotin i cili eshte mese i domosdoshem per fuqine psikologjike shpirterore dhe trupore qe i jep njeriut.
Besoj se besimi tek vetja duhet te jete i tille merr shkaqet me qenien tende dhe mbeshtetu Zotit se gjithcka do te shkoje mire ke per te pare se kjo eshte fuqi qe e merr jeten perpara dhe e con atje ku ti deshiron.

----------


## leci

Vetebesimi eshte arma me e fuqishme ne duart e qenies njerezore.
Asgje nuk eshte e pamundur,vetebesimi hedh ne toke gjigantet..
Jeta i jep doren atyre qe guxojne,qe nuk shohin pengesat..
per te cilet problemet jane vetem nje mjet per te matur forcen shpirterore...
qe e nesermja eshte nje sfide e re..
ata qe marrin nen dore me te dobetit dhe i tregojne rrugen e drejte..
Ka kush deshiron te shohe zotin si i vetmi burim i forces tone.
Nuk komentoj sepse cenohet liria e kultit.
Me pelqen te mendoj,nen mendjen e nje therrmije jete,qe zoti na ka falur eksistencen..
Gjithçka qe vjen pas varet nga ne dhe ajo qe duam te bejme me jeten..

pershendetje.

----------


## kolombi

Vetbesimi shpesh e ndihmon njeriun te dale nga labirintet e shumta te jetes.Vetbesimi te ben optimist per dite me te mira ,te kapedan ne rruget e jetes.
Besimi i teperuar shpesh te con ne erresirren e greminave qe te presin krahe hapur.

----------


## enigma05

vetebesim ose autostime jan elementet qe njeriun e qojne ne perpara dhe drejt nje objektivi apo shprese e cila nga bnje here dhe zbehete ...........

----------


## S`ka Lezet

Vetbesimi nuk huazohet por nje dicka qe lind...Sa me shume rritet shkalla e vetbesimit aq me me shume zvogelohen pengesat dhe rendesia e tyre...Ajo shoqerohet me shpresen dhe eshte pjese e karakterit me limite dhe intervale...E rendesishme eshte qe ajo te jete e pranishme ne momentet me kritike te jetes....Mire pra me te mira....

----------


## harmonies

You are fools, to say you learn from your mistakes. I learn from the mistakes of other men.

_Otto von Bismarck_

----------


## keira

Vetebesimi eshte fryma qe mban gjalle egon tone. Te kesh autostime do te thote te njohesh vetveten, me te mirat e  difektet e tua, eshte sikur te kesh nje drite ne zemer qe edhe ne momentet me te erreta te regon rrugen jashte tunelit....
Nuk e di ne e keni vene re apo jo, por njerezit me positive, me guximtare e me te sukseshem jane ata qe kane vetebesim. E pastaj ka te tjere qe ndjekin edhe kurse per te fituar pak vetebesim... s'i thone kot kur te vete gjithçka ters qe e ndjell vete... ne çdo gje qe bejme jemi te predispozicionuar e kur ke vetebesim ia del mbane  :buzeqeshje: , me pak fjale autostima eshte nje  motor qe ve ne levizje  ne qenien tone ato karakteristika qe shume duam te kemi...

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

> *Per ate qe une u  permbajta me shume  , ne temen ne krye (E para )
>  thashe qe    njerzit duet te dine se kudo qe te besojne me te vertete , qe ti ndihmoje ajo  ku ata besojne ne jeten  e tyre :      (  se besimi  qe atje rjeth . Nga mendja  e njeriut  ) dac  beson ne zoti  , dac ne prifti , dac ne hoxha , dac ne  nje sent qe gjete ne ruge . etj, qe ne qofte  se ti  beson me te vertete ,ne dikush (beso qe broblemi yt do zgjidhet. Eshte the kjo nje besim me i vertete se te besojme  ne zoti apo ne nje gje tjeter)  kur ju kerkoni ndime prej nje gjeje qe besoni se do tju beje mire , ose do tju ndihmoje ne jeten tuaj .)  dhe  shekoni qe ka efekt , ose ndryshe ju ndihmon . shkencetaret thane se nuk eshte  se ku besojme  ne , por eshte qe kur besojme me te vertete ne nje gje qe duame ,ose kemi deshire ta ralizojme ,  per nje  kohe  te gjate  , deshiren qe  e duanit  aq shume ,dhe filluat te besonit se   ate  deshironit   dhe besonit  do tju  ndodhe me te verteteme  giate  kalimin e kohes .
> 
> por  kjo ndoth , sic te besoni ju , si per mire  dhe per keq .psh. ne 
> qofte se ju mendoni zakonisht ,ose besoni  per nje  problem qe   do deshtoje , dhe ashtu  do ndodhe ne te vertete  , ay problem ose ajo shprese  e dobesuar  qe e mbanit, ju,  herdhi  ne te vertete.
> Nuk e kini vene  re , ndonjere  ?
> Dhe perfundoj ,  forca jone eshte qe ben  ralizimin e gjerave qe na  ndodhen ,si te  mirat dhe te keqiat . pavaresisht  se ku besojme,(Nuk eshte qe na sheroi  zoti apo na ,beri veprimi  qe ndezem nje qiri ne kisha apo ne xhamia etj . sic thase me lart .
> Por ajo qe na sheron na ralizon endrt me kalimin e kohes eshte  vetbesimi  ne vetvetja  qe problemet dhe disa endrat  qe kemi duhet te besojme  dhe kure te mos kemi frike  qe ato te ralizohen (frika , meraku e mban te izoluar te'arthmen tone  , iqeni friken  dhe besoni me tevertete qe problemi qe kini do  zhduken dhe do vije ajo qe deshironit .
> I lexova pergjigjet  tuaja  , por skuptuat temen mire  . lexoeni  dhe njere me  me vemendje temen   po te duani , se   do tju iken shume pyetje  qe mbani  . Ju lutem pres pergjigje te reja  
> ...

----------


## sirena_adria

*5 MËNYRA!*

*Si të dukeni me vetëbesim edhe kur nuk jeni vërtet?*

Aftësia për të hyrë diku duke reflektuar vetëbesim, që komunikon përkushtimin dhe besueshmërinë ndaj vetes, është thelbësore në marrëdhëniet e ndryshme gjatë jetës. Në fund të fundit, çdo gjest mund të thotë shumë për atë që përfaqësoni, si ndiheni dhe si dëshironi të jeni.

Nëse projektoni një imazh të sigurt, të besueshëm, të kompozuar, njerëzit do tju përgjigjen sikur të jeni të gjitha ato gjëra. Kujt i intereson se çfarë ndjeni nga brenda?

*1.Relaksoni fytyrën*

Vetullat e rrudhura, dhëmbët e shtrënguar dhe koka e ulur mund të jenë shenja që mungon vetëbesimi. Herën tjetër që do të jeni ankthioz, por nuk doni ta shfaqni atë, kushtojini vëmendje fytyrës tuaj: merrni frymë thellë dhe përpiquni të relaksoni shprehjen e fytyrës. Një frymëmarrje e lehtë është një sinjal që personi ka nevojë të qetësojë nervat dhe gjithashtu një transmetim i ankthit.

*2.Qëndroni drejt*

Kjo është e dukshme. Tipikisht, individët që kanë mungesë vetëbesimi do të rrinë shtrembër, me supet të përkulur përpara. Në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme ne rrimë shtrembër që të dukemi më të vegjël dhe të padukshëm. Për ti bindur të tjerët që jeni rehat me veten, qëndroni drejt dhe sigurohuni që duart tuaja të jenë poshtë. Arsyeja se pse duart duhet të jenë poshtë është për të dhënë një shenjë bindjeje. Është një e dhënë se qëndrimi i mirë u komunikon të tjerëve vetëbesim dhe është gjëja e parë që tregon për një person, dhe ju e dini që një person i tillë mund tju bëjë të ndiheni mirë.

*3.Buzëqeshni*

Kurrë mos e nënvlerësoni fuqinë e buzëqeshjes. Buzëqeshja komunikon vetëbesim dhe ju bën më tërheqës. Duke parë dikë që buzëqesh shkakton një reaksion kimik që redukton stresin dhe rrit sasinë e transmetuesve të të ndjerit mirë në tru. Është ngjitëse dhe të tjerët mund tju kthejnë buzëqeshjen, pra ju përfitoni nga disa efekte pozitive.

*4.Anoni kokën*

Në një mjedis më intim, si për shembull në një takim ku ju doni të përcillni vetëbesim, por njëkohësisht të jeni dhe tërheqës mbani kontaktin me sy, të mbështeteni ndërkohë që jeni duke folur dhe të anoni kokën në krahë të majtë, gjë që të bën më tërheqëse. Duke e rrotulluar kokën në krahë të djathtë ju tregoni vetëbesim. Është diçka që duhet mbajtur mend dhe për intervistën e radhës apo jo?

*5.Jepni shenja të padukshme*

Në fund të ditës, shenjat e padukshme do të jenë po aq të forta sa ato të dukshmet. Parfumi është një nga faktorët kryesorë të tërheqjes, dhe mund tju bëj gjithashtu të ndiheni me më shumë vetëbesim.


Konica.al

https://konica.al/2022/02/si-te-duke...k-jeni-vertet/

----------


## sirena_adria

*STUDIMI*

*Si ndikon vetëbesimi në gjërat që blejmë*


Kujtoni herën e fundit kur keni dalë në një restorant që keni zgjedhur pa ndonjë rast të veçantë. Ku zgjodhët të shkoni  dhe pse zgjodhët të shkoni atje?

Identiteti ynë ka një ndikim të pamohueshëm e të rëndësishëm në mënyrën se si ne e shohim veten dhe botën përreth nesh. Një koncept nga psikologjia sociale e etiketuar teoria e vetë-verifikimit zbulon se ne preferojmë që të tjerët të na shohin në të njëjtën mënyrë që ne e shohim veten.

Për shembull, nëse e sheh veten si inteligjent, ka të ngjarë të vlerësosh kur dikush të komplimenton që je një person i zgjuar. Megjithatë, nëse e shihni veten si jointeligjent, mund të ndiheni shumë në siklet kur dikush ju quan të zgjuar. Me fjalë të tjera, ne preferojmë kur të tjerët na shohin në mënyrë të ngjashme me mënyrën se si ne e shohim veten, sepse kjo justifikon ndjenjën tonë për veten.

Edhe mënyra se si shpenzojmë paratë nuk ndryshon shumë nga kjo. Gjatë blerjeve, ne shpesh bëjmë gjimnastikë mendore për të bindur veten se meritojmë produktin që duam. Vetëvlerësimi luan një rol kyç këtu, që do të thotë se njerëzit me vetëbesim të ulët shkonjë drejt opsioneve më të lira, më të përballueshme dhe më të zakonshme.

Edhe duke marrë parasysh të ardhurat ose buxhetin e dikujt dhe kursimin si një tipar personaliteti, vetëbesimi mund të parashikojë se cilin produkt zgjodhën pjesëmarrësit (e një studimi) të blejnë.

Hulumtimet zbulojnë se ne priremi të vetë-verifikohemi në sjelljen tonë blerëse, që do të thotë nëse e shohim veten sikur kemi një vetë të ulët -vlerësim, ne do të zgjedhim, me vetëdije ose pa vetëdije, të blejmë gjëra që përforcojnë pikëpamjen tonë për veten.

Në një kërkim shkencor-psikologjik, studiuesit matën vetëvlerësimin e pjesëmarrësve dhe i pyetën se sa të gatshëm do të ishin për të ngrënë në dy restorante, njëri i përshkruar si cool dhe tjetri i përshkruar si jo dhe aq i lezetshëm. Studimi zbuloi se pjesëmarrësit me vetëvlerësimin më të ulët zgjodhën restorantin e përshkruar si jo-cool ndërsa pjesëmarrësit me vetëvlerësimin më të lartë zgjodhën restorantin cool.

Pavarësisht nëse zgjedhim një restorant për të ngrënë apo bëjmë blerje për rroba të reja, zëri i vogël në kokën tonë shpesh gjen një mënyrë për të racionalizuar atë që mendojmë se e meritojmë. Ky proces mund të krijojë profeci vetë-përmbushëse të cilat përforcojnë zakonet në jetën tonë të përditshme  duke na bërë potencialisht të thyejmë bankën për shkak të vetëvlerësimit të lartë ose të kufizojmë veten nga marrja e ushqimeve ose veshjeve cilësore për shkak të vetëbesimit të ulët.

Sa herë që na paraqitet një mundësi blerjeje, ne kemi mundësinë të bëjmë një zgjedhje që mund të ndryshojë identitetin tonë dhe mënyrën se si e shohim veten. Qoftë një blerje e madhe, e rëndësishme si një makinë apo një blerje e vogël si një vakt  identiteti ynë shpesh na drejton drejt një opsioni që i përshtatet asaj që besojmë se jemi.

Herën tjetër që po mendoni se ku të blini ose ku të darkoni, ndaloni dhe pyesni veten nëse kjo është zgjedhja që dëshironi apo zgjedhja që mendoni se meritoni.

Burimi: Psychology Today


Konica.al

https://konica.al/2022/03/si-ndikon-...rat-qe-blejme/

----------


## sirena_adria

Kreativiteti fillon nga vetbesimi

----------


## sirena_adria

*5 truke psikologjike që do tju bëjnë të keni më shumë vetëbesim*

Besimi nuk është një tipar me të cilin keni lindur. Ashtu si muskujt në trupin tuaj, është diçka që ne ndërtojmë dhe përmirësohemi çdo ditë me praktikë të vazhdueshme.

Ka disa mënyra për të punuar në ndërtimin e besimit në afat të gjatë, të tilla si njohja e vlerave tuaja dhe praktikimi i të menduarit pozitiv, sipas psikoterapistes Tess Brigham.

*1. Sfidoni mendimet negative*

Pa e kuptuar, ne shpesh bëjmë supozime për aftësitë që na mungojnë.

Le të themi se jeni ndjerë gjithmonë të turpshëm duke u rritur, kështu që të flasësh përpara të tjerëve ju duket diçka e tmerrshme. Fatkeqësisht, shefi juaj ju ka kërkuar të bëni një prezantim të ekipit.

Sfidoni besimet negative që keni për veten tuaj. Kjo mund të jetë aq e lehtë sa ti thuash vetes çdo ditë: Unë jam një folës i shkëlqyer publik dhe njerëzit duan të dëgjojnë idetë e mia.

Vazhdoni ta përsërisni atë në kokën tuaj ose ta thoni me zë të lartë. Do ta gjeni veten më pak të shqetësuar dhe më të përgatitur.

*2. Mos thuaj mendoj ose nuk jam i sigurt*

Ndryshoni fjalët dhe frazat e dobëta me ato që do tju bëjnë të dukeni si më profesionistë dhe të aftë.

Kur flisni me të tjerët, shmangni fillimin ose përfundimin e fjalive me Unë mendoj ose Nuk jam i sigurt. Në vend të kësaj, përdorni Unë besoj, e cila ju vë në krye të mendimit dhe jep siguri.

*3. Kujtoni një moment kur jeni ndjerë të sigurt*

Pikërisht përpara se të bëni diçka për të cilën ndiheni nervoz, provoni një ushtrim vizualizimi në të cilin përsëritni një përvojë të mëparshme ku keni pasur një nivel optimal energjie, fokusi dhe arritjesh.

Rishikoni ngjarjen në mendjen tuaj. Çfare po bëje? Kush ishte aty? Cili ishte reagimi që morët nga të tjerët? Si u ndjetë kur mbaroi?

Merrni atë energji pozitive dhe besim me vete në të tashmen.

*4. Hiqni dorë nga rrjetet sociale*

Është kaq e lehtë të humbësh kohë në mediat sociale dhe të krahasosh veten me të tjerët. Por mbani mend, ato postime ose video që shihni nuk pasqyrojnë gjithmonë realitetin. Jeta e askujt nuk është perfekte.

Siguria vjen nga besimi në vete dhe aftësitë tuaja. Krahasimi i vetes me njerëzit që ndajnë vetëm gjërat magjepsëse, e bën të pamundur të shohësh qartë arritjet e tua.

*5. Vishni diçka që ju bën të ndiheni të fuqishëm*

Studimet kanë treguar se rrobat që veshim mund të ndikojnë në proceset tona njohëse. Ato mund të rrisin performancën tuaj dhe të rrisin përshtypjet e njerëzve të tjerë për ju.


_*Tess Brigham është një psikoterapiste me bazë në San Francisko dhe trajnere e certifikuar e jetës._


Konica.al

https://konica.al/2022/03/5-truke-ps...ume-vetebesim/

----------

